# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  STIRELLA 941 PROF

## sz1962

Όταν πατάω το κουμπί του Boiler ρίχνει το ρελέ του σπιτιού.
Εάν αποσυνδέσω μόνο το ένα από τα δύο καλώδια της αντίστασης επίσης το ρίχνει.
Δεν το ρίχνει μόνο στην περίπτωση που αποσυνδέσω και τα δύο καλώδια της αντίστασης.
Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## JOUN

Γεια σου και σενα Στελιο..
Αντισταση του μποιλερ τι αλλο;

----------


## Panoss

> Γεια σου και σενα Στελιο..
> Αντισταση του μποιλερ τι αλλο;


Η αντίσταση δουλεύει και πριν πατήσει το κουμπί του μπόιλερ (σωστά) ;
Δεν θα πρεπε να πέφτει το ρελέ, άσχετα από το πατημα του κουμπιού στο μπόιλερ;
(υποθέτω το κουμπί στο μπόιλερ είναι για να βγαίνει ατμός από το σίδερο).

----------


## JOUN

Εγω καταλαβαινω απο τα γραφομενα οτι οταν παταει το κουμπι που ενεργοποιει το μποιλερ(αυτο επανω στην βαση,οχι επανω στο σιδερο) τοτε πεφτει το ρελε..
Τελος παντων αν δεν δω αλλο μυνημα απο τον ενδιαφερομενο δεν ασχολουμαι αλλο.

----------


## sz1962

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο για την προθυμία σας.
Το ρελέ έπεφτε όταν πάταγα το μποτόν που ενεργοποιεί το μπόιλερ (αυτό επάνω στην βάση, όχι επάνω στο σίδερο).
  Άλλαξα την αντίσταση και η βλάβη αποκαταστάθηκε.
  Και πάλι ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για την συνεισφορά σας.

----------


## sz1962

Παρεμπιπτόντως, μήπως γνωρίζετε πως αφαιρούνται τα δύο μπουτόν; 
  Μου έδωσε μια παλιά ένας φίλος για ανταλλακτικά και το μοναδικό που δεν κατάφερα να εξαρμόσω είναι τα δύο μπουτόν.

----------

